# FR: Mes bonheurs



## Bull's Eye

Beste forumleden,

Hoe zouden jullie "mes bonheurs" vertalen? Ik blijf steken op mijn genoegens, maar dat bekt niet echt. Het zal deel uitmaken van een slogan, dus de kleine dingen des levens is veel te lang, maar dat is uiteindelijk wel waar het Frans naar verwijst. Ook wel 'the little joys of life'. Maar dan in twee of drie woorden 

Iemand?

Alvast bedankt!


----------



## Brownpaperbag

_Mijn geneugten _misschien. Maar het klinkt redelijk formeel.

Brown


----------



## petoe

pretjes, pleziertjes?


----------



## Bull's Eye

De ene is inderdaad te formeel, de andere zit aan het andere uiterste. Moeilijk, moeilijk.


----------



## petoe

Hmm
'Blije momenten' misschien dan.


----------



## Bull's Eye

Ik zal inderdaad van het origineel moeten afwijken, vrees ik. Blije momenten gaat in de goede richting.


----------



## jacquesvd

Bull's Eye said:


> Beste forumleden,
> 
> Hoe zouden jullie "mes bonheurs" vertalen? Ik blijf steken op mijn genoegens, maar dat bekt niet echt. Het zal deel uitmaken van een slogan, dus de kleine dingen des levens is veel te lang, maar dat is uiteindelijk wel waar het Frans naar verwijst. Ook wel 'the little joys of life'. Maar dan in twee of drie woorden
> 
> Iemand?
> 
> Alvast bedankt!



"mijn zaligheden" misschien?


----------



## Chimel

Een poging om de voorstellen van Petoe en Jacques te combineren: "mijn zalige momenten"?


----------



## Peterdg

Chimel said:


> Een poging om de voorstellen van Petoe en Jacques te combineren: "mijn zalige momenten"?


----------

